# Kein Internetseitenaufbau



## ganjakim (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo ihr da draußen,

mein Problem ist, dass sich fast alle Internetseiten, die ich besuchen will, nicht mehr öffnen lassen. Das Problem habe ich jetzt seit 1 Woche und ich habe keine Ahnung woher es kommt und vorallem, wie ich es beseitigen kann.

Wenn ich eine Seite eingebe, sehe ich die Seite immer noch kurz augblinken, danach sitze ich wieder vor einem weißen Screen und in der unteren Leiste steht "Fertig".

Muss ich was mit den Internetoptionen machen, oder wie bekomme ich dieses Problem in den Griff?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mein Hilferuf erhört wird und ein paar nützliche Tipps von euch kommen..

MfG Julia


----------



## Maria R (25. Januar 2004)

Hast du schon mal versucht im IE unter Extras >Internetoptionen> Allgemein 
die Temporären Internetseiten -Dateien löschen und den Verlauf löschen.

Denn die Seiten werden normalerweise aus den Temporären Seiten geladen falls sie darin schon vorhanden sind, und wenn ein Fehler enthalten ist wird er jedesmal mit geladen.

Probiers mal aus


----------



## ganjakim (25. Januar 2004)

*erstmal danke !*

Nein, das habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber danke für den Tipp. Bin leider über die Woche nicht an dem Pc, wo dieser Fehler drauf ist, aber spätestens am Samstag werde ich Bescheid sagen, obs geklappt hat

Danke

Mfg Julia


----------



## ganjakim (23. Februar 2004)

*Rückmeldung!*

Also leider hat dein Tipp nicht geholfen.Ich hab die Temporären Internetdateien gelöscht, aber die Seiten bauen sich immer noch nicht auf! Ich hoffe, jemand hat noch einen guten Tipp, wenn nicht, werde ich einfach mal formatieren..

Aber trotzdem danke nochmal. 

Mfg Julia


----------



## ganjakim (23. Februar 2004)

*Rückmeldung!*

Also leider hat dein Tipp nicht geholfen.Ich hab die Temporären Internetdateien gelöscht, aber die Seiten bauen sich immer noch nicht auf! Ich hoffe, jemand hat noch einen guten Tipp, wenn nicht, werde ich einfach mal formatieren..

Aber trotzdem danke nochmal. 

Mfg Julia


----------



## server (23. Februar 2004)

Schau mal im IE unter Extras die Sicherheitseinstellungen an.
Wenn die zu hoch sind, könnte eine Seite nicht angezeigt werden....


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ganjakim _
> *
> Wenn ich eine Seite eingebe, sehe ich die Seite immer noch kurz augblinken, danach sitze ich wieder vor einem weißen Screen und in der unteren Leiste steht "Fertig".
> *



Hab das auch...benütze seit dem nur mehr Netscape 
Bei mir tritt das aber unterschiedlich oft auf...manchmal gehts, manchmal nicht (aber Seitenunabhängig)... 

Aber das Komische ist, dass das Prob bei den anderen Usern nicht ist...hab mir einen neuen Account gemacht, dann gings für eine Zeit wieder...jetzt aber schon wieder nicht mehr...

Könnte ein Virus sein...

Naja...ich persönlich werde demnächst sowieso weidermal formatieren...

Aber wie gesagt, such mal nach Viren...


----------



## aquasonic (24. Februar 2004)

Sicherheitseinstellungen ist ein guter Tipp ;-)


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir ist das ganz unwillkürlich...ab und zu funktioniert die Seite, dann wieder nicht...also bei mir lag das wohl nicht an den Sicherheitseinstellungen...


----------



## server (24. Februar 2004)

Es könnte auch an den Einstellungen der Firewall / des Virenscanners liegen, weil der oft so eingestellt werden kann, dass er jede Seite vorher durchfiltert, was bei mir z.B dazu führt, dass fertig dort steht, aber ein weisser Hintergrund kommt.


----------

